# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Fibromyalgia

## janenietwfnbcp

Komt fibromyalgia veel voor in Holland, en wordt er onderzoek gedaan in Holland naar oorzaak en eventuele behandeling hiervan ?
Thanks, janeniet.

----------


## Tess71

Beste Janeniet,

Fibromyalgie is nog steeds een onder geschoven kindje, maar er wordt wel al steeds meer over bekend. ( het wordt ook wel weke delen reuma genoemd)

Mijn moeder heeft het al jaren en de oorzaak is niet bekend, wel denkt de arts dat zij haar lichaam door de jaren heen te zwaar heeft belast.

Er zijn behandelingen voor, maar genezen doe je daar niet van.
De behandelingen zijn gericht op het omgaan met de pijn, en je lichaam in betere conditie te brengen zodat je het beter op kan vangen.

Klopt het dat ik uit je vraag kan opmaken dat je fibromyalgie hebt, zo ja hoelang en hoe oud ben je?

groetjes,
Tess

----------


## Tess71

http://www.vlfp.be/forum/index.php

Dit is een forum voor fibromyalgie patienten, wellicht staat hier meer info voor je tussen.

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo JANENIET , bij mij is het een zeer lang proces geweest eer dat de dokter zei dat het fibro was ,zoals Tess zei: het heeft met reuma te maken bij mij over het ganse lichaam en in het verleden veel stress moeten verwerken en onder emotionele druk gestaan en ook het lichaam overbelast door zware handenarbeid, ik woon in Belgie en bij de éne dokter is het erkend en bij de andere niet ,wanneer ik onder spanning sta door iets of wat ; het moet niet veel zijn , dat is al voldoende voor blokkade van spieren en pijnen horen er ook bij ,ik ben al 2 jaar erkend als pijnpatient ,onder behandeling bij kiné: accupentuur massages kruidenomslagen enz.. en zoveel mogelijk jouw eigen ritme volgen zonder druk van iemand dat niet altijd eenvoudig is voor familie daar ieder rekening houdend met jou fysieke toestand ,niet altijd van bewust zijn hoe je je voelt; dit moet ik dikwijls herhalen wanneer het me niet lukt : al zeg ik het zelf ,fysiek zie ik er een paar jaar jonger uit : ben nu 57 jaar ;heb geen rimpels en geen wallen onder de ogen ,dat was ook nog een probleem bij vd. dokter daar ik er zeer fris uit zie ,hebben ze jaren geleden geen geloof gehecht aan mijn klachten wat bij mij zeer frustrerend was ,je moet op het juiste moment de juiste dokter ontmoeten die je klachten serieus neemt en dan kan je verder .EN OPTIMISTISCH BLIJVEN niet altijd gemakkelijk maar het helpt ;ik denk dan altijd dat er nog mensen zijn met zwaardere problemen en ziekte's . :Smile: 

Hoi TESS bedankt vd.tip ,hoe is het met jou ? Wat beter? GRTS :-)

----------


## zirus

Fibromyalgi lijkt steeds meer voor te komen. Mogelijk ligt dat naast stress, verdriet en zorg ook voor een belangrijk deel aan het fabrieksvoedsel en de snelle hap die we eten en minder denken aan de kwaliteit hiervan. Belangrijke ingredienten voor mij zijn gezond verzadigd vet zoals roomboter, kokosolie, olijfolie en levertraan. Daarnaast gebruik ik kefir van volle melk. komboecha-drank schijnt ook heel gezond te zijn en zuiverend te werken voor het lichaam. Kijk maar eens wat er internet over staat.
Overigens lijken de hoeveelheid van bijna alle chronische ziekten toe te nemen.

----------


## janenietwfnbcp

Dear VAN ASBROECK CELEST, Het is goed te vernemen dat er meer mensen met dezelfde problemen kampen. Mijn dokter gelooft er ook niet in, en denkt dat het stress is. Zij wil mij anti-depressant voorschrijven, maar ik ben zeker niet depressed. Kortgeleden hebben we een dokter gevonden die in fibromyalgia gespecialiseerd is. Hij vond 11 triggerpoints op mijn lichaam, en hij is positief dat ik het had. Er is nog niet zo veel aan te doen, maar in een ziekenhuis hier wordt er onderzoek naar gedaan. janeniet sept. 09

----------


## Lara '52

Beste Zirus;de voeding is wel een belangrijk onderdeel van gezondheid voor alle gezondheidsproblemen ;van kinds af aan (bio-voeding )gelijk ze dat nu noemen ben er mee op gegroeit en tot nu :ben 57 jaar altijd goed opgelet op voeding ,met levertraan ben ik groot gebracht ik kan het niet meer ruiken ,ik denk de spanning en verdriet dat een mens mee maakt in het leven ,het leven is een strijd ,kan mooi zijn ook zeker en vast ,maar ieder huisje heeft zijn kruisje maar de éné zijn kruis is wel zwaarder dan de andere dat is mijn visie . GRTS AAN IEDER  :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

Lieve Janeniet ,van stress spraken ze bij mij niet maar ze vonden het niet normaal dat ik het rustiger wou aan doen ze waren dat niet gewoon ik dat altijd een sneltrein was mijn dokter zei altijd je telt er voor twee ;hij vond me nog te jong en dynamisch om nu in mijn zetel eens te zitten ;tot ik bij een bedrijfarts op controle moest en dat was de start van alles ,ikwas in 2005 geopereerd aan vastzetten grote teen en voor hem was dit al voldoende om nog alleen lichte taken te doen daar ik mijn evenwicht een stuk verloren heb daarmee,zie rubriek spieren en gewrichten eens ,laat je niet met een pilletje maar de laan uitsturen sta op je strepen zoals ze bij ons zeggen ;na mijn eerste operatie ook verandert van dokter ,grts  :Smile:

----------


## zirus

Beste Van Asbroeck Celest,
Je hebt helemaal gelijk, vooral bij mijn vrouw speelde stress, zorg, verdriet e.d. een belangrijke rol mee. We hebben samen de makersdiet gedaan en ik moet zeggen dat we ons na een jaar, stukken beter voelen. Zelf heb ik het gevoel dat het dieet de basis is voor een goede gezondheid en met deze goede gezondheid kun je toch meer hebben mbt spanningen. Tuurlijk is een ieder vrij te geloven wat hij wil. Ik heb het voornamelijk over onze ervaringen met dit dieet. Er speelt natuurlijk ook mee dat sommige opgelopen lichamelijke beschadigingen niet te herstellen zijn.
Over voeding zou ik nog een heleboel kunnen schrijven, maar op makersdiet.nl staat ook een heel verhaal daarover.
We hebben in ieder geval geleerd zelf de regie over onze gezondheid te houden voor zover mogelijk.
Ik wens jullie allemaal het beste.

----------


## Lara '52

BESTE ZIRUS, deze morgen bij psyhiater geweest en meteen een inspuiting cortisone gekregen voor de vele pijnen kan bijna mij niet meer bewegen schouder hals en hoofd ;zoals je zegt (opgelopen beschadigingen zijn niet meer te herstellen ) maar toch moet men er het beste zien van te maken ,er zijn mensen die het nog moeilijker hebben dan wij en ook financieel want geneeskunde kost aardig wat centjes .Aan ieder een zonnige lach en dag toegewenst .grts Celest :-)

----------


## Mathilde-1

Beste van Asbroek,
fibriomyalgie is eigenlijk in Nederland een "niet erkende ziekte". Medisch gezien schijnt de patient niets te mankeren (volgens de artsen). Dus eigenlijk kan je ook niet op deze ziekte afgekeurd worden ofzo, want het is geen ziekte. Het is gewoon een benaming die artsen kunnen geven als patienten met bepaalde klachten komen, maar artsen zeggen dat het eigenlijk niet bestaat. Dit heb ik in medische vakliteratuur gelezen. Ik zou hierover graag verdere uitleg krijgen vanuit een reumatoloog bijvoorbeeld of de reuma-patientenvereniging.

----------


## Lara '52

:Smile: Mathilde, mijn huisdokter schrijft op mijn papieren nu poly-artritis en dat wordt wel aanvaard :zo zie je en het hangt ook van arts tot arts de éné zal je problemen anders intrepreteren dan de andere .GRTS  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Katootje

Re: fibromyalgie 

Ik heb reeds meer dan 10 jaar fibromyalgie en mijn arts erkend het wel. Ik heb nergens problemen. Ik ga ook naar de reumatoloog die de ziekte erkend want ik krijg nu magnesiuminfusen.

----------


## Lara '52

Katootje , leuke naam  :Smile:  het verschilt van arts tot arts , maar bij mij heeft het toch een eindje geduurd , eer ze verder zochten of erkende , het komt ook ik ben geen klager en zie alles positief en met een kwinkslag probeer ik vooruit te denken en leven  :Wink:  ik dacht ook dat mijn problemen ontstonden door de overgangsjaren ik heb er toch een 10 tal jaar over gedaan ,en een bedrijfarts heeft me verder verwezen en dan zijn dokters gaan verder kijken . :Confused:  

GRTJS CELEST  :Smile:

----------


## Katootje

hallo Celest,
Ik snap hoe je optimist kunt blijven als je steeds maar pijn hbt en steeds minder en minder kunt. Ik probeer wel zo weinig mogelijk pijnstillers te gebruiken en ga volgende week naar de dokter om magnesiuminfusen te starten. Ik wens je prettige feesten en een gelukkig 2010.

----------


## elsgeryl

hey
ikheb ook fybromyalgie in zware graad
heb zeker al 15 drukpunten en nu terug verder onderzoeken doen want ik kanniet meer ver stappen enheb al cortizone gebruikt en helpt ook niet meer
ik neem alle dagen magnesium en in begin helpte het wat maar nu zeven maanden later niet meer echt maar zonder kan ik niet meer bewegen dus ja neem ze wel verder
en dan vitamine c will voor wat minder moe te zijn
ik ben nu al 2.5 jaar thuis op invaliditeit en eerste jaar was dat echt aanpassen
want ik leefde vroeger heel actief werken en veel sporten
en nu moet ik dat allemaal missen en heb mijn leven volledig anders moeten nemen want nu is het heel rustig leven
heb mij er bij neergelegd maar toch blijf ik vechten en hopen ooit terug te kunnen werken en sporten
maar maak er het beste van want ik ben alleen met mijn dochter en ik ben pas 33 en heb dat zeker al 15 jaar
en dokter zei al echt jaar geleden dat het dat was maar wou mij toen niet verder sturen omdat de ziekte toen toch niet erkend werd en ze altijd zeiden dat het depressief is
maar dat ben ik zeker niet en nu word het wel erkend maar heb ook cvs de moeheid die erg kan zijn groetjes en hou jullie allemaal sterk en zoals ze zeggen gezond eten
zo weinig mogelijk suiker en ga zeggen als ik mijn witte kool soep alle dagen twee tassen drink ik toch iets beter ben want dat zuivert je lichaam

----------


## Lara '52

@ KATOOTJE , sorry hoor dat ik nog niet eerder geantwoord heb , ook mijn beste wensen voor het nieuwe jaar , wel wat laat maar daarom niet minder gemeend  :Embarrassment:  hier een drukte van jewelste( carnaval voorbereidingen :Wink:  man is opperhoofd Prinsencaemere ) dat brengt wat werk mede en secretaris had mijne laptop enkele keren mede genomen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ,zijne was gecrascht :EEK!: . 

@ ELSGERYL , aan je leeftijd van 33jaar vind ik dat wel erg, maar ik had al vroeger ook symtomen maar de geneeskunde was zo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  zeur niet, :Confused:  je bent nog jong  :Confused: ik spreek over een dertig jaar terug , zelfs mijn huidige huisdokter zei een 4 tal jaar terug je bent te jong om in je zetel te zitten, je moet actief blijven en was dan 52 jaar en al hard gewerkt , maar vele kijken op je uiterlijke aan ,ik heb mij altijd verzorgd en heb frisse "genen" gekregen van mijn ouders  :Big Grin:  ik ben naar vele dokters geweest voor mijn klachten , maar uiteindelijk is het mijn pyschiater die mij lichamelijk onderzocht heeft ,zag zo dat er in ruggegraat-nekwervels iets niet klopte :Confused:  naar scanner doorverwezen heeft en daar is alles helder naar boven gekomen (conclusie /lichamelijk kapot gewerkt ) en pyschologisch met mijn verleden zijn er grenzen bereikt dat werkt te samen , 
natuurlijk jij als patient moet alles eerst op een rijtje zetten en verwerken en dan aan je man en kinderen het vertellen , eerst ongeloof ,want zo op het uiterlijke zie je het niet , dat heeft wel lange tijd geduurd ,  :Confused:  had het gevoel van ik moest mij verantwoorden waarom ik niets meer kon  :Confused:  en nu nog, want beoordeel niemand op het uiterlijke  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
grtjs Celest STERKTE  :Smile:

----------


## elsgeryl

hey ja het is erg maar hebhet al geweten van mijn 18
maar dokters wisten al zeker tien jaar dat het fybromyalgie was maar zei ook van word niet herkend dus waarom al die onderzoeken
maar ik bleef werken al had ik veel pijn want werk graag en ging zelfs sporten al was alles pijnlijk maarmet de jaren werd het erger 
last van peesonstekingen enz enz
en tot 2.5 jaar geleden bleef ik werken maar de pijn was zo erg geworden dat ik perd dag 15 pijnstillers nam en onstekingsremmers en spierontspanners want ik wou mijnj werk niet verliezen dus wou nooit thuis blijven
want ik amuseerde mij op mijn werk maar ja al die pillen maakten alles erger tot ik niet meer kon werken want viel in slaap aan de kassa dus ja dokters eerst hebt depressie en ik werd echt wel boos want ik was een gelukkig mens al had ik hevige pijn bleef ik lachen en alles doen 
dus dokters wilden niet geloven dat ik geen depressie had en was verplicht prozac te nemen want tot conclusie werd :na een goed week nemen werd ik echt depressief en zelfmoord in gedachten .dus ik gebeld naar dokter en zei van je strontmedicatie word ik nu depressief en levensmoe en als ze dat hoorde besefte ze dat ik geen depressie had maar het kreeg door die pillen. mensen zonder depressie die dan zo pillen nemen worden depressief
dus mocht ik direct die pillen stoppen en dan was ik weer een mens dat veel lachte al lag ik hier plat en dat geeft een jaar geduurd tegen dat ik eerste keer weer buiten kon.
na vier maanden thuis onderzoeken in uz gent en conclusie cronisch vermoeidheidsyndroom
dus erg moe en veel pijn en dan nog zoveel dingen die er bij komen
en nu heb ik sedert juli vorig jaar hevig last van pijnenn in benen erbij
en opstoten en kan dan soms paar dagen niet stappen 
en nu terug onderzoeken gehad en heb nu fybromyalgie
en nu gaan zo nog paar onderzoeken doen voor reuma dusis afwachten
maar ik ben sterk hoor en blijf positief en genieten van tleven zoveel ik kan
al is het een heel rustig leven dat ik moet hebben
heb mij nu zelfs een grote diepvries gekocht om veel te kunnen opslaan en broodmachien 
want ben weer erg slecht geweest in benen en als ik alles in huis heb dan ben ik op gemak 
en hebben we altijd eten in huis e
want hoiu van vers en niet van blik eten
buitenaf krijg je geen steun was in hun ogen heb je niets
maar ik ben doorzetter en wat mensen denken interesseert mij niet 
ik weet wat ik heb en meemaak en daarom leef ik alleen met dochter en heb niemand nodig want mensen zouden je ziek maken
maar ben super gelukkig zonder al dat gezever van buitenaf
ga wel twee maal per week mee met dochter naar de manege zo heb ik wat sociaal contact maar das maar 2 min rijden met de auto want ik kanniet ver meer rijden krijg krampen en word te vlug moe
succes aan iedereen en blijven lachen is heel goed voor je lichaam en laat je door niemand in de grond duwen

----------


## mamalien

ELSGERYL ik herken mezelf een beetje in jou bericht.
ze stuurden me ban da ene kliniek naar de andere van de ene dokter naar de andere dat het mijn oren uit kwam. ik heb ook een tijdje cortisone gekregen en na een tijdje wou ik het niet meer. ik kwam bij ervan en toen ik achteraf hoorde dat je botten ervan verzwakken wilde ik het niet meer. ik ben nu ook reeds 9 maand thuis want ben nog ervoor blijven werken tot ik huilen elke dag naar huis kwam, veel thuis bleef van de zeer en toen heb ik open kaart gespeeld met mijn baas en die heeft me dan medisch ontslagen. het is inderdaad aanpassen. ik mis de sociale contacten want ik werkte in een kinderopvang, ik ging wekelijks sporten en nu kan ik praktisch bijna niets gewoon van de stijfheid. ik vind het knap van je hoe je het verwoord dat je je eigen zo opsteld.
ik zou het beter ook links laten liggen wat de mensen denken of zeggen. ongeloofwaardig blijf je toch voor hun en begrip vind je ook niet.
kvind het wel tof dat ik niet de enige ben en het is tof hier te kunnen lezen dat ik niet alleen ben.

----------


## mamalien

het is misschien een hup voor fibromensen maar ik heb het in huis gehaald en ik ben er tevreden mee. als ik zware pijn heb ga ik er op liggen en het helpt.

het helpt voor soepele spieren
het zorgt voor ontspanning soepele spieren 
het bevordert soepele gewrichten
hier is alvast de website wie intresse heeft. 

http://www.infrarooddeken.be/

ik wil zeker niemand verplichten ofzo je doet er zelf mee wat je wilt.
t'is altijd leuk tips aan elkaar te kunnen geven 
groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb m'n job al in 1999 moeten opgeven... eind 98 kreeg ik diagnose CVS... en nu; meer dan 10 jaar later heb ik diagnose Fybromyalgie met matige vorm van CVS gekregen...

Ik zit al die jaren al aan huis gekluisterd en kom maar weinig buiten....
Wat ik het ergst vind?
Van m'n 25ste tot op heden > ver 37 niet kunnen werken, een héél sociaal leven/'tijdperk' gemist ...
Maar ja; het is nu eenmaal zo hé, dus maken we er iedere dag het beste van!!

Momenteel weer érg veel pijn en peesontstekingen, maar we moeten door!!
Ik ga zo lekker in het zonnetje liggen en hopen dat dat een beetje deugd doet voor m'n spieren en gewrichten  :Wink: .

Sterkte en moed lotgenootjes!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## opyg

bedankt voor het openen van deze discussie heel interessante onderwerp, net wat ik zocht. ik ben bezig met een paper en ja persoonlijke invloeden zijn altijd nodig. heel uitgestrekt erover gediscussieerd en vrij gedetailleerd uitgestippeld. Het is idd niets iets prettig om er mee te leven, trouwens geen enkele ziekte is prettig om ermee te leven...sommige zijn nog te verdragen anderen helemaal niet. anyhow thanks for sharing

----------

